
Show HN: Prepare for SQL interviews with real questions from companies - falco925
http://www.stratascratch.com
======
falco925
Hi HN,

I've spent my career continuously prepping and practicing for technical
interviews, specifically SQL and python. I also teach SQL and python as an
adjunct professor at a local university.

I built Strata Scratch to help others prepare for their technical interviews
and brush up on their skills. I loaded it with over 500+ technical interview
questions I've sourced from various sites.

The platform is about 2 years old and is growing. It's only a side hustle of
mine but it's continuously improving. It's free to try out but has a monthly
subscription if you want to see the solutions, otherwise, you can access all
the 500 questions.

Any feedback or feature requests would be greatly appreciated!

